# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Duplicidad de cuentas y stand-by de una

## magotonydm

Buenas noches:


Me gustaría saber el motivo de que la cuenta con nick "magotonydm" esta activa al 100% y la de "magotony" la tengo congelada. Pero cree la segunda sin darme cuenta, soy muy despistado a veces. Lo comento para no perder la información. ¿puede ser por inactividad  de una temporada?. Esperando respuesta recibid un cordial saludo. Gracias.

----------

